
Lens v3.4 (The Kubernetes IDE) is out - xfiler
https://github.com/lensapp/lens/releases/tag/v3.4.0
======
mpranjic
Lens looks great! I'm going to try it on Monday :)

------
chepurko
This has to be one of the best things that have ever happened to Kubernetes
for usability/education.

